# Comments on 'A paramedics story' by Steven Kelly Grayson



## Boston_EMS58 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just got 'A Paramedic's Story: Life, Death and everything in between" by Steven Grayson as a gift from a friend. Gonna start reading it sometime within the next week or so. Anyone here already read it? How was it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

I loved it  Also make sure to read his blog too:
http://ambulancedriverfiles.com/

BTW, if you see another book by him call 'En Route', it's the same book, just a different cover and publisher... and maybe an extra story or two in a different order.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok....new book to add to my collection.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 16, 2011)

He posts on here from time to time, though I haven't seen him in quite a while. Loved the book and his blog


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2011)

Kelly is one of the nicest guys in EMS, and the book is brilliant.


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 17, 2011)

VERY good book.  Enjoy it!


----------



## medicRob (Mar 17, 2011)

Just told Kelly his book has its own thread on EMTlife. Maybe he will pop in for a post or two. You will definitely like the book. I have it on my ipad, I was telling
Kelly the other day about how I somehow missed the section on the "In The arms of Prince Valium" story and was reading it in the dentist office... I ended up 
laughing hysterically, and having to explain the story to the staff, who then busted out laughing hysterically. It was an interesting moment to say the least.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 17, 2011)

I got a copy of it a couple months ago when Kaplan was doing a promotion for free ebooks. I enjoyed it, and it is worth the read.


----------



## berkeman (Mar 17, 2011)

Great book.  The Chihuahua story had me in tears (the happy kind).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2011)

I squirted myself with zofran and all I could think of was the "Prince Valium" story and I started chortling in the back of the rig... My partner looked at me funny, so I gave him the book.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Mar 18, 2011)

quite possibly the best book written about our profession, love the book. very well put together and an excellent read!!


----------



## Boston_EMS58 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well so far so great!! I'm about half way through it and I started two days ago...can't put it down till I have to.


----------



## Ambulance_Driver (Mar 20, 2011)

*Thanks for the kind words, guys!*

Currently working on a sequel. About half the stories will have appeared on my blog first, and the rest will be new material.

Hopefully, the editor won't butcher this one as bad as they butchered the last one!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll expect to have my copy signed Kelly!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a signed copy myself


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

No signed copy for me, Kelly... Just sign this check, right here on the dotted line.


----------



## frdude1000 (Mar 20, 2011)

Kelly is awesome!  His book is the funniest book I have ever read!


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ambulance_Driver said:


> Currently working on a sequel. About half the stories will have appeared on my blog first, and the rest will be new material.
> 
> Hopefully, the editor won't butcher this one as bad as they butchered the last one!



AWESOME!!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## spike91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Great book, really enjoyed the stories. Strongly recommend it, and definitely watching for the sequel!


----------

